# ISPConfig 3 Domain Alias



## BlackJack01090 (29. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Domain Alias angelegt. Ich habe no Flags gewählt und keinen Pfad. Beim Aufruf bekam ich ein Bad Request.

Dann habe ich als Pfad / getestet auch hier ein Bad Request.

Nun habe ich /ordner/../ das klappt aber ist bestimmt nicht gut für Suchmaschienen?

Wie kann ich direkt auf ein Webspace verweisen? Eine Weiterleitung auf die Domain wenn ich den Pfad http://domain.tld/ eingebe kommt nicht in Frage da die Aliasdomain selbstständig benutzt werden soll.

Was bedeuten eigentlich die Angaben beim Redirect Type. Habe im ISPConfig wiki geschaut aber nichts gefunden. (R, L)

Gruß

BJ01090


----------



## BlackJack01090 (29. Apr. 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

habs selber hinbekommen. Einfach Domain auswählen, Aliasdomain eintragen und beim Redirect-Type "No Redirect" auswählen. Nun klappt es wie gewünscht. Trotzdem noch meien Frage mit dem R und dem L bei Redirect-Type.


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2010)

Schau mal in die apache mod_rewrite Doku, da sind die verschiedenen Redirect Typen bschrieben inkl. Beispielen.


----------

